# Has TC been bad for your wallet?



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Greetings.

One of the many things I totally dig about this forum is discovering new music, and previously unknown (to me) versions of favorite works. I'm sure amazon loves this forum, too, as my CD buying has gone up since I joined.

Anyone else find that they use TC as a source of finding/buying new CDs? Or downloads, for those that are inclined in that direction?

Regards,
-09


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Has TC been bad for your wallet: I can safely say, Yes, and I love it, enriching your life is with more good music is wonderful.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Has TC been bad for your wallet: I can safely say, Yes, and I love it, enriching your life is with more good music is wonderful.


Same for me. Skint but enjoying it! Bought some wonderful music thanks to recommendations from TC members and discovered Composers I didn't know existed!


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Has TC been bad for your wallet: I can safely say, Yes, and I love it, enriching your life is with more good music is wonderful.


Well-said, Pugg; that's what I was getting at. Bad for wallet; great for music. :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

On the contrary, it's been looking quite slim and fit since Christmas.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

No. "Fanfare" has been bad for my wallet.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> No. "Fanfare" has been bad for my wallet.


Fanfare for the common man can have that effect...............


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Fanfare for the common man can have that effect...............


A review publication for classical music lovers, though it has a pretty fine jazz section too.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

hpowders said:


> No. "Fanfare" has been bad for my wallet.


My long-running Gramophone subscription also has this effect on me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

TC has been bad for my listening room space. Because of all the recommendations, I have so many things stacked around, I look like a hoarder.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> TC has been bad for my listening room space. Because of all the recommendations, I have so many things stacked around, I look like a hoarder.


Very recognizable.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I have not ordered any CDs online since joining this forum, but I do have a list going of things I'm looking to order during my next big order that I put in. At least a couple of the CDs I'm looking at are ones I've seen recommended on this forum.



Manxfeeder said:


> TC has been bad for my listening room space. Because of all the recommendations, I have so many things stacked around, I look like a hoarder.


Yeah, I know the feeling with this. It seems that space is becoming more of an issue for me than money. I've purchased a number of CDs from the local Half Price Books lately and I have not found room to properly organize all the ones I've brought. I need to buy some new CD storage drawers, but they don't make the ones I like anymore so I'll have to find something else or spend more time looking closely for the ones I want at the thrift stores.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Omicron9 said:


> My long-running Gramophone subscription also has this effect on me.


I feel your pain, brother!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

These classical music magazine reviewers keep coming out with "A must buy!!!" It's like those car commercials on TV. Do they think we trade in cars every two months?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I had a subscription to Gramophone from 1990 until 1999 (when I moved to Singapore). The combination of their reviews and the advertisements of mail order companies (pre-internet) at a time when the pound was cheap - now that blew regular holes in my wallet.


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

Well, for my wallet, TC is bad. But TC expanded my horizon and views so my music experiences are far richer now and that is priceless. Thank you!


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Yes TC has been bad on my wallet especially when I look through some of the older threads. I tend to trust other members opinions on CDs over reviews on Amazon.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes!!! .


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

CDs said:


> Yes TC has been bad on my wallet especially when I look through some of the older threads. I tend to trust other members opinions on CDs over reviews on Amazon.


Agreed, the discussion here is often better than the online user reviews where someone will give a CD 5 stars if they liked the music or 1 star if they didn't without considering any of the finer details of the performance or sound quality. Granted, there are some excellent user reviews out there on Amazon and other sites, but a lot of them aren't that helpful.

Even Gramophone has it's problems. It always seems like the CD they like the best is the one by an English conductor or orchestra. There's some fine English musicians, but perhaps they have trouble hearing past their biases. I've never read Fanfare so I'm not sure if they're any better. Perhaps I should not even try to read them or else my wallet might get even lighter.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Indeed it has!! Headache pain medication is very, very expensive!!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

No, I had a £30-a-month CD buying habit long before I got to TC.

After years of careful parsimony, prudence, strict budgetary control and the severest restraint I'm glad to say that I now have a £50-a-month online CD buying habit and a bespoke light oak 3,000 CD display cabinet.
_
And_ my wife hasn't left me yet!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

A Spotify subscription, a good library and a large capacity disk drive keeps me from the poor house. Now I only buy things when they are something that I absolutely cannot do without having on my shelves.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

TC has been:

Terrifying for my wallet
Comforting for my soul


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes, TC has been bad for my wallet/purse. Recently, I've had to take on some extra accompanying jobs to fund my CD shopping sprees. What a sad state of affairs: my CD addiction has driven me to sell my body - umm, _hands_, that is...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Yes, TC has been bad for my wallet/purse. Recently, I've had to take on some extra accompanying jobs to fund my CD shopping sprees. What a sad state of affairs: my CD addiction has driven me to sell my body - umm, _hands_, that is...


How sad! I could always use a receptionist and people screener. The job is pretty simple-never, ever let anybody into my house.

It would help ease the pressure on Waldstein, giving him a few hours off during the week.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't buy as many CDs as I did years ago. Spotify and a good set of headphones has proven quite valuable in this day and age. Even though their search function drives me crazy sometimes, you can find most of the major recordings on there (with enough persistence in some cases).


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

While I've spent a lot of money on cds, that expenditure has been offset by the likes I've received in the "What have you purchased recently?" thread.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Omicron9 said:


> Greetings.
> 
> One of the many things I totally dig about this forum is discovering new music, and previously unknown (to me) versions of favorite works. I'm sure amazon loves this forum, too, as my CD buying has gone up since I joined.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say "bad" for my wallet. The positives of finding good recordings and new (i.e. past) composers who I have not listened to before is very welcoming.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> I wouldn't say "bad" for my wallet. The positives of finding good recordings and new (i.e. past) composers who I have not listened to before is very welcoming.


And all good things has a price.


----------



## NorthernHarrier (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes, but it's been good for my brain.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Absolutely, I've spent a lot more money in music since I'm in TC. But I don't regret it.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Yes, but my wallet is willing to compromise to my musical interests. We're in it together.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

TurnaboutVox said:


> No, I had a £30-a-month CD buying habit long before I got to TC.
> 
> After years of careful parsimony, prudence, strict budgetary control and the severest restraint I'm glad to say that I now have a £50-a-month online CD buying habit and a bespoke light oak 3,000 CD display cabinet.
> _
> And_ my wife hasn't left me yet!


I would really like to see this cabinet of yours. It sounds wonderfull


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks to TC, I've had to watch a lot of annoying Youtube ads.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> Thanks to TC, I've had to watch a lot of annoying Youtube ads.


Try an ad blocker on your browser.

TC has saved me money by making me appreciate the resources of online listening. I buy very few CDs these days.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jacred said:


> Yes, but my wallet is willing to compromise to my musical interests. We're in it together.


And without arguments I presume?


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> And without arguments I presume?


Nope, my wallet hasn't said anything yet.  I do argue with myself over music, though.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The answer for me must be "no" as I've only bought 4 CDs based on the influence of TC posters:

Schoenberg Piano Concerto Uchida

Schoenberg Violin Concerto Hahn

Debussy Etudes Uchida

Liszt Piano Sonata Hough


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jacred said:


> Nope, my wallet hasn't said anything yet.  I do argue with myself over music, though.


You are right, it's useless anyway.
( arguing with one self I mean )


----------

